# Hedgehog Brush!



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I went to a toy store today to pick something up for my friend's birthday and look for hedgehog stuff. (I had gone a week earlier and bought a bunch of hedgehog stuff, then came back to buy more. :lol

I found these little guys!










They're nail brushes for a person, but I bought the brown one and decided to use it to replace Mochi's toothbrush for baths! :smile:

I also bought a hedgehog puppet (which rolls up in a ball!), a giant hedgehog stuffed animal, and some smaller hedgehog stuffed animals.


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

too cute! what toy store?


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Purple Bear. I think there's only one of it...maybe. It's a family run store, I think. It's a few towns away from mine. 

I actually was talking with the owners and employees since they learned I have a hedgehog, and the owner invited me to bring Mochi in. So I'm taking her next week. And they said to email them some pictures of her and they'll put them on their website.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Oh my those are so adorable! Wish I could get one.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Other loot at this store: 
(Either there was a lot or you only notice it when you own a hedgie )



















(which then rolls up into the ball next to it...and it's a puppet!)










And then there were stickers, a very very tiny glass hedgehog, and a hedgehog toy. (Made from the company Schleich...they make animal figure-things.)


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha, when I came into work a few months ago I found a little packet of these sitting on my chair. Turns out my boss saw them and couldn't resist getting them! She figured I could use one for my nails and one for Pig's nails.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!! I NEED those!! I will be googling them right after I hit 'submit' lol.

I think it's SO funny when people see hedgehog stuff and feel the need to get it for me or just take a picture of it. My boyfriend and I were in a little shop the other day and he found hedgehog earbuds!!!

Alright, off to google


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I found those little brushes at Target in that Dollar section as you first walk in the doors. It was about 6 months ago though, but maybe worth checking if they still have them.


----------



## Saca523 (Jul 21, 2013)

Seeing those brushes makes me wish I lived closer to Target so I could go look for them tomorrow!


----------

